# Applet multipler port Zugriff möglich ?



## ABstraCT (27. Jan 2009)

Hi,

ich habe ein Applet welches über telnetport(23) mit nem server kommuniziert. Soweit so gut, nur ist es nun nicht möglich 2 browser aufzumachen und mit 2 applets auf 2 verschiedene server zu zugreifen, da ja immer die meldung kommt dass der port 23 ja gebunden ist.


```
Socket echosocket = null;
echosocket = new Socket(host, 23);
```

Muss ich immer den socket zu machen wenn ich kommandos rübergeschickt habe oder kann man es irgendwie anders lösen. (Jetzt ist es so dass ein socket aufgemacht wird und erst beim Beenden des Applets geschlossen wird)

CU


----------



## Ebenius (27. Jan 2009)

Port gebunden? Beim Client Socket? Ich glaub nicht. Mach doch mal ein winziges selbstständiges Programm, mit dem der Fehler auftritt, und poste den Code hier! Und beschreib, wie man damit den Fehler hervorrufen kann. Entweder findest Du schon dabei den Fehler, oder wir.


----------



## ABstraCT (27. Jan 2009)

Hmm,

also ich mach nichts anderes als den socket aufzumachen und dann 2 threads laufen zu lassen, die dann kommandos rüberschicken und dann die antworten lesen.
Außerdem wird noch ein UDP port socket aufgemacht.

CU


----------



## ABstraCT (27. Jan 2009)

Oops sorry,

gerade merke ich dass er in der Zeile mit der UDP socket Erzeugung meckert.


```
socket = new DatagramSocket(2060);
```

Hmm kann man den auch irgendwie an den host binden oder muß ich jedem applet nen neuen vielleicht per random zuweisen ?

CU


----------



## Ebenius (27. Jan 2009)

Ich glaub jedem einen neuen. Kein Random, sondern DatagramSocket.DatagramSocket().


----------



## ABstraCT (27. Jan 2009)

Vielen Dank, jetzt geht´s.
CU


----------

